# Aldor Rp



## Druidna (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo ich habe mich vor kurzem dazu entschloßen auf ienen Rp-Server zu wechseln da das doch sehr interessant klingt. Spiele auf Seiten der Horde. Momentan tendiere ich zum Server Aldor habe jedoch zu diesem sehr viele verschiedene Meinungen gehört. Was sagt ihr so zu diesem Server gibt es dort viel Rp oder nicht. Sollte jemand von Aldor selber eine RpGilde kennen/in einer sein ich würde falls ich mich für Aldor entscheide gerne dieser mit meinem Main beitreten(80er Orc Krieger). Zudem hätte jemand eine andere Empfehlung für einen Rpserver Wenn möglich Rp-Pvp
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und ich nerve euch nicht da es bestimmt schon einige dieser Themen gibt ich habe jedoch kein aktuelles Gefunden das mir genügt.
M.f.g Druidna


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Kult der Verdammten ist RP-PvP am besten, soweit ich weiß


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Öhm, ok... jetzt hab ich schon in deinem anderen Thema eine Antwort verfasst.^^


----------



## Lovac (2. Juli 2010)

Also war kurz auf Aldor naja und in Goldhain laufen nur Leute rum die RP Kaputt machen.Schade!


----------



## Terminsel (3. Juli 2010)

Lovac schrieb:


> Also war kurz auf Aldor naja und in Goldhain laufen nur Leute rum die RP Kaputt machen.Schade!



Goldhain darf man nicht als Maßstab nehmen. Ich denke, auf jedem RP-Server gibt es einen Ort, wo sich die... komischen RPler treffen.


----------



## phipush1 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich tummle mich momentan auf der Aldor und ich bin zufrieden.
In den Hauptstädten(außer der Exodar) findest du wirklich überalle Rp und die Plots sind auch angenehm.
Aber meide auf jeden Fall Goldhain.
*schauder*


----------



## Ceiklyon (7. Juli 2010)

Tipp : Meide umbediengt Silbermond. ((Sehr großer Kindergarten))


----------



## J/R (7. Juli 2010)

Ceiklyon schrieb:


> Tipp : Meide umbediengt Silbermond. ((Sehr großer Kindergarten))


Och, wenn man mal gepflegt lachen will, dann nachts nach Silbermond . Ansonsten einfach mal die Gsathäuser abklappern und auch mal in entlegene Winkel gehn.


----------



## phipush1 (10. Juli 2010)

Ceiklyon schrieb:


> Tipp : Meide umbediengt Silbermond. ((Sehr großer Kindergarten))




Aalso auf Aldor geht Silbermond. Man sollte nur tunlichst den Basar meiden.


----------



## Korodo (4. August 2010)

Die Aldor ist momentan der aktivste Rollenspiel Realm im deutschsprachigen Realm-Raum den ich kenne.
Man findet dort leicht gutes RP (meistens in den Hauptstädten) und es gibt funktionierende und aktive Theme-Gilden die nicht nur internes RP machen sondern richtig im Open-RP aufeinander treffen. (ich sage das jetzt nur weil es durchaus Server gibt wo das schon nicht mehr der Fall ist)
Natürlich gibt es auch da Bereiche und Spieler die nichts mit RP am Hut haben oder RP betreiben, das die meisten eher ausblenden wollen (ihr wisst was ich meine). Auch sagen viele "Die Aldor" wäre voller Flamer.
Aber dazu sage ich nur: Da wo viele Menschen aufeinander treffen, da gibt es immer verschiedene Meinungen. Wenn eine Gruppe verschiedenster Menschen wächst, wachsen alle Seiten, die "Gute" und die "Schlechte". 
VOn daher denke ich, dass Die Aldor eine gute Wahl ist. Ich bemerke auch immer häufiger wie Spieler unseren Server joinen weil es hier noch richtiges Open RP gibt.

Mein aller erster RP-Server war der Kult der Verdammten. Mittlerweile ist der "untergegangen". Open RP gibt es dort nicht mehr.
Als ich dann auf "Die Aldor" kam, wurde ich richtig überannt mit RP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ruhig mal drauf schauen. Aber NICHT nur bis nach Goldhain rennen. Denn GH ist ein schlechtes Beispiel ;P


----------



## Zroxx (11. August 2010)

Korodo schrieb:


> Die Aldor ist momentan der aktivste Rollenspiel Realm im deutschsprachigen Realm-Raum den ich kenne.
> Man findet dort leicht gutes RP (meistens in den Hauptstädten) und es gibt funktionierende und aktive Theme-Gilden die nicht nur internes RP machen sondern richtig im Open-RP aufeinander treffen. (ich sage das jetzt nur weil es durchaus Server gibt wo das schon nicht mehr der Fall ist)
> Natürlich gibt es auch da Bereiche und Spieler die nichts mit RP am Hut haben oder RP betreiben, das die meisten eher ausblenden wollen (ihr wisst was ich meine). Auch sagen viele "Die Aldor" wäre voller Flamer.
> Aber dazu sage ich nur: Da wo viele Menschen aufeinander treffen, da gibt es immer verschiedene Meinungen. Wenn eine Gruppe verschiedenster Menschen wächst, wachsen alle Seiten, die "Gute" und die "Schlechte".
> ...



Danke! Dein Text hat mich davon überzeugt von "Kult der Verdammten" nach "Aldor" zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ich da in deinem Text gelesen hab macht mir eine menge Freude. Wenn auf "Aldor" wirklich so viel Rp und OpenRp stattfindet dann bleibe ich keine Sekunde länger mehr auf "Kult der Verdammten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thanxxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peddy3008 (11. August 2010)

huhu

sry eventuell bin ich blind oder so ka aber ich sehe wenn ich meine Realms durchschaue nirgendwo einen Realm mit Namen Aldor?
Also irgendwie stehe ich gerade voll auf dem Schlauch.
Ich würde gerne mal reinschauen beim RP aber wenn ich den Realm nichtmal finde^^

Helft ihr mir bitte?

lg


----------



## Zroxx (11. August 2010)

peddy3008 schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> sry eventuell bin ich blind oder so ka aber ich sehe wenn ich meine Realms durchschaue nirgendwo einen Realm mit Namen Aldor?
> Also irgendwie stehe ich gerade voll auf dem Schlauch.
> ...



Villeicht hast du deine Realms den Buchstaben nach Sortiert? Der Realm heißt "*Die *Aldor" nicht nur "Aldor" (bin mir ziemlich sicher) also sieh mal unter dem Buchstaben "D" in deiner Realmliste nach. Oder du hast einfach nicht gut genug nachgeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Zroxx


----------



## peddy3008 (11. August 2010)

danke Zroxx du hattest recht es nennt sich DIE Aldor und schwups da ist es^^


----------



## Zroxx (11. August 2010)

peddy3008 schrieb:


> danke Zroxx du hattest recht es nennt sich DIE Aldor und schwups da ist es^^



Büdde büdde kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schreib mir mal ne PN mit dem Namen deines Rp Chars, dann erkenn ich dich wenn ich dir dort mal über den Weg lauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bin derzeit noch im Urlaub aber ab nächster Woche werde ich die Rpler auf Seiten der Allianz auf "Die Aldor" verstärken ;D)


----------



## Korodo (20. September 2010)

Zroxx schrieb:


> Danke! Dein Text hat mich davon überzeugt von "Kult der Verdammten" nach "Aldor" zu wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schön schön ^^
Ich sehe es immer wieder gerne, wenn Spieler unseren Realm joinen.
Am besten Ihr schaut auch mal im Aldor Wiki (einfach danach googlen) vorbei. Dort könnt ihr für euren Char einen Eintrag anlegen und auch ansonsten viel Infos sammeln (Gildenverzeichniss, Geografie, Wohnen auf die Aldor, Eventsanzeiger...) Unsere Realmzeitung (stadtgeflüster.info) ist nun auch wieder aktiv. Desweiteren kann ich euch nur empfehlen neben einem normalen Flag Addon auch das GHI Addon zu verwenden. Beispielsweise gibt es einen Buchhandel der Bücher von echten Spielern als GHI Items verkauft. Also rein ins Abenteuer!

PS: Natürlich ist auf unserem Server keine heile Welt. Auch hier gibt es manchmal flauten und schlechtes RP. Jedoch ist dieser meines achtens doch schon am aktivsten. Buddelt einfach mal herum. Ich wünsche euch schöne Abende.


----------



## DocCrow (28. September 2010)

Wie ist denn das Verhältnis Allianz:Horde so bei euch???Suche nämlich auch noch ne Rollenspielgilde bzw einen Server wo noch Rollenspiel betrieben wird


----------

